# Acne and acne scars.



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I had really bad acne when I was younger and that has left me with some deep scars on and around my forehead and on my chin mostly.
I'm just wondering:is there anything that can be done with this that actually works?
I've read about people that had various treatment which costs quite a lot and then it didn't work at all.I would be happy if they just faded and wasen't as deep as they are now.Has anyone any knowledge about this?

And since I can't afford treatment like this yet,is there anything that I can do now or apply to the scars which can help hide them or make them fade?

This is a major cause for my bad self esteem when it comes to my looks.I think it makes me look ugly and older than I am.I've always wished for good skin,but still its bad.I've used various treatments,but nothing has worked long term.Right now I'm using benzoyl peroxide again which helps a little bit,I don't have outbreaks and my skin isn't as oily as it is without it,but this is only when I'm on it.When I stop using it,the outbreaks and crap come back.
I've also used antibiotics,diane and so on,but as soon as I stop taking it,it all comes back.
Have heard about accutane,but this sounds a bit risky.Then again I also read that it was the only treatment that has a long term effect.
I'm just so fed up with having this crap..

Has anyone any advice,stories etc. for me?I would appreciate it


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I have pretty bad acne all over my face. I thought it would let up after my teens, but it just got worse. I've tried 2 different prescriptions, proactive, acne free clear skin system, acne free severe system, exposed system, and other various over the counter treatments... Nothing has worked. Of course it gets worse if I don't use anything, so I always at least use benzoyl peroxide gel. 

I know how you feel, it sucks! Especially on top of SA! 

I just try to wash my face in the morning and at night, change my pillowcase every few days, try not to touch my face with my hands, and avoid picking at the zits. Unfortunately, I haven't found something that works yet!


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Ugh, acne. I recently finished a course of Accutane and so have fortunately banished that problem for the time being, and hopefully for forever.

Luckily for me, I didn't sustain any serious scarring, just a few pretty shallow ones. This may be because I have very oily skin, or...I don't know. All I know is I'm grateful not to have to deep scars. I have been left with some pesky hyperpigmentations, however. This contributes plenty to my low self-esteem, and is not helped by my having Body Dysmorphic Disorder.

I know how it feels, though. Acne is truly very ****ty. But Accutane was the best thing I ever did for my skin. Many people have horror stories, but in the end for me it was a big relief. I didn't have a difficult time at all, which may be the rare case. As long as you moisturize often you should be just fine. It's unlikely that the problem will persist right through to the end, but it does happen; In that case your doctor can decide to up your dose. If it comes back after the course is done many people do a second course and the problem should at the very least decrease dramatically. Obviously there are risks (hair loss, damage to the liver, etc.), but that's why you get blood tests after every package you finish. Your doctor will monitor your treatment and help to limit the problems you experience. You just have to treat yourself like you're sick and allow the purging process to run its course. Speaking of purging, during the first little while you're on Accutane you will break out more...but this DOES subside, and you'll end up with clearer looking skin soon enough. It's just a necessary bump in the road.

I'm also taking Yasmin (birth control), but I believe Diane 35 is the next step up if your acne is hormonal. Some people are successful with Yasmin that dealt poorly with Diane 35. It all depends, so it's essential to have a good doctor that you can discuss all your options with.

I'd be surprised if you haven't, but have you visited acne.org before? Lots of helpful advice there. It hasn't been a whole six months since I finished Accutane, but soon enough I plan to get a chemical peel performed by a dermatologist which should clear up my remaining issues. Chemical peels and laser treatments are good, albeit still risky options for people with scarring. You may have to receive several treatments before you see the results you want.

If you visit this board on acne.org there should be some good advice there for you: *http://www.acne.org/messageboard/Scar-treatments-f7.html*

I should also say, daily I use Bio-Oil on my skin to lighten stubborn pigmented spots, and supposedly it also helps with scarring. However, it's not really working that well for me. That's not to say that it won't work for you, though. It's worth a shot. You can buy it on ebay or in a drug store. Emu oil is also pretty good.

Anyway, the people on acne.org not only discuss costly procedures that you can have done, but natural remedies as well. It can't hurt to try any of them, but personally I would save up to see a dermatologist and discuss what procedure is best for me. In the meantime you can experiment with some of the other suggestions.

As well, some people buy lots of expensive topical creams and give them a go instead of peels and lasers. You have to be careful, though. You want professional advice, lest you create an even bigger problem for yourself.

As for hiding your scars, that's difficult to do...it's not like with leftover dark spots, which are relatively easy to cover up. I use something called Illuminare extra coverage foundation. I like this because it doesn't seem to clog my pores (I haven't broken out at all from using it, and sometimes I even sleep in it!), it's a liquid mineral make-up, and the coverage is amazing.

I hope some of what I said has helped. I would definitely read the boards on acne.org if I were you and see what has been most helpful for those dealing with the type of scarring you have. It's also nice just to relate.

Oh! And I have sensitive skin, so I say away from BP creams. I use something called Neostrata right now (glycolic acid). You may be interested to know as well, it seems breast milk is becoming a bit of a new craze...it's the lauric acid in breast milk and coconut milk that people are finding so effective. You may benefit from trying to find creams with lauric acid in them, or using coconut oil that's fit to apply to the skin.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

HAHA, oh wow! That's a long post.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I used to have really bad acne when I was a teen. Back then I got hit on more than I do now, so go figure...

Anyway, I used Proactive and Acutane before. Do NOT use Acutane! Not only is it known to depress people to hell and back but it also leaves your skin INCREDIBLY dry and sensitive. I remember my eyes were so damn sensitive and the skin on my arms would peel using that stuff! It is known for many suicides! Proactive is a good product.

I use Clean & Clear Oil-Free Foaming Facial Cleanser for years now. It is cheap and effective. You can get it anywhere.

As far as taking scars away, I don't think you can really do that without abrasive scrubbing from a dermatologist, but I'm not sure.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a home tip for acne scars that has worked pretty well for me. 

a great way to help fade acne scars is to use a home made scrub with just a few spoonfuls of baking soda and a few spoonfuls of water (you want the consistency to be about that of a paste) and all you need to do is wash your face and put the scrub on your face (rubbing it in for just a bit helps) and try leaving the paste on your face for about 20 minutes but if it starts to really burn before hand then take it off sooner if you need to. Or if you are short on time, just rubbing it onto your face for about a minute is also great. Do this treatment once a day or every other day if your skin is sensitive. 

If you are looking for something to keep your acne under control then maximum strength Stridex pads work well. Hope I helped with your problem.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

I have it bad myself, my pic wont show them. But I'd suggest getting a refferal to a dermatologist if you have yet to already. I'm having my first appointment in a month and I think that I will end up on Accutane since it looks like it has the best overall results.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

So many replies Thanks.
I would go back on diane,but the side effects were pretty bad for me on them and I tried Yasmine as well but got migraine from them so no thanks.

I've tried most over the counter products and the only thing that works is the benzoyl peroxide.Regular cleansing products does not work by themselves,I need something extra because my skin is very oily and I have outbreaks often if I don't use anything extra,but I wash and cleanse my face twice a day.I have sensitive skin so I have to be careful with what I use.

My acne was worse before.I had those huge ones that are almost like a cyst or whatever you call it.That's where I got most of my scarring from and I did pick and squeeze them a lot.Those are luckily gone now.Now I have the smaller ones and a lot of blackheads mostly on my chin and around the nose area.

I don't know if I am eligible for starting accutane because I thought you had to have really bad acne to start it?And I know that accutane has some bad side effects,but they go away when you're finished right?

The last time I visited my doctor she said that since my skin was so good(I had a good period then)there was no need for me to start on accutane.I don't know,maybe I should stop using products and then go visit the doctor lol.Maybe she'll see that there's actually a problem there.
Recently I also started getting acne on my back again also which is so annoying.

That baking soda tip sounds a bit scary so I don't know.

And I have visited acne.org,but not the forums so much so maybe I should check out that.

Yeah,I've thought about going to a dermatologist,but I need to save up for that.

Ugh,I'm starting to think that I have to live with this for the rest of my life.My father still has outbreaks and he's almost 60.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use facial scrubs on my face - salicylic acid - with microbeads. I only have a few breakouts here and there.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I use a mild exfoliating soap to wash my face 2-3 times daily. I also use prescribed clidamycin gel and tretinoin cream nightly. Finally, I have a combination blue/red wavelength light that I use for about 15 minutes a day. Blue light supposedly helps prevent acne, and red light is supposed to help with scarring.

Tretinoin is clinically proven to reduce scarring.

With any acne prevention regimen, it's incredibly important to make sure you've got a good non-comedogenic moisturizer. I'm a big fan of the Lubriderm stuff with cocoa butter.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> So many replies Thanks.
> I would go back on diane,but the side effects were pretty bad for me on them and I tried Yasmine as well but got migraine from them so no thanks.
> 
> I've tried most over the counter products and the only thing that works is the benzoyl peroxide.Regular cleansing products does not work by themselves,I need something extra because my skin is very oily and I have outbreaks often if I don't use anything extra,but I wash and cleanse my face twice a day.I have sensitive skin so I have to be careful with what I use.
> ...


Another option is be put on permanent antibiotics. Tetracycline is commonly prescribed for acne, is cheap, and available in generic form, which means you can probably get it at Wal-mart or Target for $4/mo. If your doc won't listen, then it's worth the money to seek a second opinion, or perhaps see a dermatologist. If you do, and your doc agrees that antibiotics are a viable option, be sure to stress that you want a generic, or they'll assume you have insurance and recommend one of those fancy, new antibiotics that cost a bundle.

Hope my advice helps.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Another option is be put on permanent antibiotics. Tetracycline is commonly prescribed for acne, is cheap, and available in generic form, which means you can probably get it at Wal-mart or Target for $4/mo. If your doc won't listen, then it's worth the money to seek a second opinion, or perhaps see a dermatologist. If you do, and your doc agrees that antibiotics are a viable option, be sure to stress that you want a generic, or they'll assume you have insurance and recommend one of those fancy, new antibiotics that cost a bundle.
> 
> Hope my advice helps.


Just be careful about sun exposure if you take one of these guys. They work fairly well, but you will burn to a crisp if you spend much time outside without sunscreen. I once fell asleep at the beach while I was taking tetracycline, and burned myself so bad that I literally couldn't walk for about a week. As long as you're not an idiot like me you should be okay.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yes, good advice!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm,maybe.I was on antibiotics,but I don't remember what kind it was and I was only on it for one month.Not sure why it was so short,but while I was on it my skin was just perfect.All my acne on my back disappeared as well.

Yeah,it's worth a shot  and I'll be careful while sunbathing.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

By the way has anyone tried something like this for scar treatment?

http://www.epharmacy.com.au/product.asp?id=57239&pname=Strataderm+Scar+Therapy+Silicon+Gel+10g

Looks interesting.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone have solutions to backne. Mine can break out occasionaly, and I figured I'd grow out of it once I got past teenage years, but so far that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

make sure you eat an appropriate diet with lots of whole grains, lean meats, fruits/veggies and drink a lot of water, just carry a bottle with you everywhere. I recently joined a gym and was totally shocked when in few days my skin totally cleared up, the only difference was exercising and drinking extra 32 oz of water, I guess it flushed out all the toxins out of the system.

As far as scarring goes, if you dont have oily skin and bad acne right now, Vit. E oil is amazing. Make sure to you use with some type of carrier (moisturizer) because if you apply oil by itself, it will just sit on top of the skin. Try to use a natural based moisturizer without any mystery ingridients. Something you might get at a health food store , I like to get them at etsy.com
something like this
http://www.etsy.com/listing/4752900...eam&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

Just mix in few drops of vit E oil with cream and blend in in your palm then massage into clean skin. I would reccomend using a gentle exfoliant prior to it, I use Abra peppermint/oats, its very gentle and has all natural ingridients
http://www.healthsuperstore.com/p-abracadabra-skin-refining-scrub.htm

Do this in the evening only before bed, but I would advice letting it soak for at leat an hour before going to sleep so it doesent rub off on the pillow.

If that doesent work, theres a product called M2 lotion which will exfoliate skin and help reduce the apperance of scarring:
http://skincarerx.com/M2-Skin-Refinish-20%.html


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Since my last post I've been washing my face twice a day with a gentle cleanser and putting on benzoyl peroxide after and then fragrance-free lotion that won't clog my pores if I'm going out, and my face has looked the best it has in a while.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Talk to a dermatologist. Scars are hard to deal with I doubt you will find any over the counter remedies. A dermatologist can probably do a chemical skin peel and things like that that will help you.
For my acne, which was mostly blackheads and some zits , when i was younger I used tretinoin, retin-a from a doctor. its a skin lotion that burns it off/takes out acene i guess it worked alright. washing with cetaphil cleanser and using noncomedogenic lotion and make up nowadays is all i do.


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

During my adolescence, I also suffered with them. A friend told me that all I need is enough rest and sleep. Clean my face before I sleep. voila! it worked for me.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I had moderate acne that went away by itself after a few years, but I still get an occasional pimple. However, after trying a bunch of expensive treatments that didn't do a whole lot, I found a cheap method that really helps with mild to moderate break-outs. I wash with Cetaphil, which is just a facial cleanser. Probably anything that fights oil will do. Then I just use Neosporin or a generic brand anti-bacterial on the problem spot overnight -- those tiny band-aids can be useful too if it's likely you'll roll over and wipe it off on your pillow. If you don't touch it and use the cream, it usually reduces inflammation, makes it smaller, or brings it up to a head in a night or two.

I've also heard that scotch tape is about as effective as most exfoliant products.


----------



## shelin (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh i can imagine... Scars are terrible whatever the type is ... 

i had acne scars too ... 
i tried tonnes of remedies but none worked for me.I tried a bunch of cheap creams too but none showed any such incredible results .i got to know about this product inviCible scars from different skin care forums. i tried it and I’d say it was a knockout and truly out of all odds.i can see a great difference in my skin now within 3 weeks.it is a hypoallergenic acne scar treatment and since it does not contain common skin irritants like preservatives and fragrances, it is far less likely to cause a break-out than most other scar care products do..


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Acne is caused by diet nothing external can fix that change your diet eat anti imflammitory foods nothing deep fried no tranfat. Olive oil fish oil flax oil walnuts almonds sunflower seeds no rancid fats just healthy fats your skin will heal. And get lots of sun light!


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Acne and acne scars have made many years of my life a living hell. My acne is under control now thanks to accutane, but I still have scars. Whenever I go out, I sometimes feel subhuman because I rarely ever see Someone with skin as bad or worse than mine.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if what I get is acne, it's more like a breakout of small pimples. I was reading an article which explained that scrubbing the skin exposes it to all kinds of bacteria, which simply keeps the cycle going. So I stopped using facial scrub for a while and the breakouts have decreased dramatically.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

My acne on my back looked like that at 45 seconds in. And on my face at 1:04, I had about the same results as she did too. Accutane is great for people with severe acne and i'm glad i took it, even though i still have scars but that can't be avoided really. Negative side effects were worth it to me.

On the other hand....people like in this following video should NEVER be put on Accutane. why risk health risks for such a mild case of acne? I think this doctor should have been fired.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Yeah I hated being in middle school cause I had such horrible break outs. I had acne on my face and my back. Made me feel even more nervous about being in public. Then having to change during gym period. But my acne has improved 180...I'm on micro Retin-a. That suffer really works. However it will dry out your skin so use some type of facial lotion. Or do what I did and stop washing your face twice a day and start only washing your face once a day. You are going to need some sun block cause you will get sun burn on your face or where ever you put it and its exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Renewalmd12 (Jun 16, 2012)

By seeing the pics of the people above, i think its the most worst disease.if a small pimple appears on my skin i will be very frustrated.I don't know how the pimples are coming,because i wash my face two to three times daily.now i am trying to get some good tips to reduce this.i think by proper medicine and skin treatments we can get through.


----------



## Renewalmd12 (Jun 16, 2012)

By seeing the pics of the people above, i think its the most worst disease.if a small pimple appears on my skin i will be very frustrated.I don't know how the pimples are coming,because i wash my face two to three times daily.now i am trying to get some good tips to reduce this.i think by proper medicine and skin treatments we can get through.

chemical peels minneapolis have long been a staple when it comes to facial skin rejuvenation.The microdermabrasion minneapolis device delivers a stream of very fine crystals to exfoliate the skin while gently suctioning the dead, outer layer of skin.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Renewalmd12 said:


> By seeing the pics of the people above, i think its the most worst disease.if a small pimple appears on my skin i will be very frustrated.I don't know how the pimples are coming,because i wash my face two to three times daily.now i am trying to get some good tips to reduce this.i think by proper medicine and skin treatments we can get through.


 I was reading an article which explained that scrubbing the skin exposes it to all kinds of bacteria, which simply keeps the cycle going. So I stopped using facial scrub for a while and the breakouts have decreased dramatically.


----------



## john3242 (Nov 7, 2012)

I had acne very badly a few months ago, I searched a bit on YouTube for some natural solutions and I came across this video which helped me a lot and reduced my Acne by a lot.


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

I used to have really bad scars due to scratching pimples off my face, this helped me fade some of the scarring, it's acid peel and is meant to peel a layer of your skin and get rid of dirty trapped underneath your skin layer.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salicylic...778&pid=100010&prg=1071&rk=1&sd=261097354223&


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

also use rose water as a toner, it leaves your skin so soft and smooth


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 5, 2012)

I also use rosewater daily.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've researched this a lot because i have some minor acne scars (i assume you are talking about the pitted ones) and the only method I have found that is cost effective and seems to work for people is a dermaroller. I suggest you do some research on it, it may help you.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't use Accutane. My mother once tried to get Accutane prescribed for me, but then she found out that it's such a hardcore medication that it can increase suicidal thoughts in people taking it, and if you are depressed like me, you probably want to avoid that... Suicide is a serious risk to consider.

If you have medical insurance or can afford a visit, I would really recommend going to see a good dermatologist. For years and years I had terrible acne and none of the things I bought at a pharmacy or Proactive really helped; but when I went to a dermatologist just once she helped me a lot.

First, she told me not to wash my face with soap or anything but a product called Cetaphil (which is not by prescription, you can find it in the face wash section), which cleans your skin without irritating it, and it's really a lifesaver because it doesn't hurt your skin like soap does. A big thing of Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser costs 10-12 dollars, but lasts for months and months, and really makes a difference. Second, she prescribed creams like Tazorac gel for night and Duac Topical gel for daytime. These are expensive if you don't have insurance, but you're only supposed to apply a very small amount, so again, one tube of these products can last you a whole year. Also, you can get free samples from your dermatologist so you don't even have to buy the product because again, you'll only need to use a pea-sized amount for your whole face each day. For scars I use Mederma or a generic brand of scar gel/cream, and if you're consistent with it and re-apply many times a day, you should see results.

Before I went to see a dermatologist, high school was made doubly horrible because I was using all these over the counter products that would dehydrate my skin and cause it to be red, flaky, dry, and painful. Sometimes I had to go to school looking absolutely horrible, and I felt terrible about myself. Then after I started using Cetaphil I noticed a huge change, so believe me -- it's better to get advice from a skin doctor who can assess your skin (which is unique and so treatment has to be customized) instead of just buying products that are hit-or-miss.


----------



## mike4444 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Scars*

I have tried every cream out there for scars and a few home procedures. (Home micro-dermabrasion, needling, infra-red light therapy and ultrasound therapy) Nothing worked. But recently, I tried a new approach and slowly, it is helping. I don't know if it's just one of these things I'm doing that helps or a combination of things. All I can tell you is that you need to nourish your body from the inside out and let it repair itself.

Here's what I've been doing:

I have switched from regular milk to almond milk which is high in vitamin E. And, its pretty tasty too, surprisingly. I eat fresh grapefruit every day for the vitamin C. I've been taking "Serrapeptase", a supplement that helps your body digest scar tissue. It is a synthetic form of an enzyme that caterpillars use to digest their coccoons. I also take collagen type 1, 2 & 3 tablets everyday. I have also been taking a natural supplement called "milk thistle" which helps cleanse your liver and a natural product called Super Kidney Cleanse" to cleanse my kidneys. This supplement also has copper in it, which is good for skin repair. On that note, I also bought copper fiber pillow cases to get a direct copper benefit on the skin as I sleep. As I said, I don't know which of these helps or if some or all of it does, but it is helping - but it's a slow process. Hope this helps.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I suffer from moderate acne and I have some mild scarring. Not potmarks, though, thank God. I tried almost everything under the sun. Lots of home remedies and topical medications. Eventually I got prescribed Minocycline, which eventually gave me health problems including drug-induced lupus. I obviously had to stop taking it but I continued my topical routine. I got prescribed a new medication called Erythromycin. It's been over a month and so far I haven't really been seeing results.

Actually, the only thing that I've noticed has been giving me results is this yogurt mask I've been doing for a couple months now. Basically I just use *plain *yogurt and add lemon juice (it contains antibacterial ingredients that helps fight and dry the blemishes) and use a little bit of milk to help cool the redness. As well as honey and olive oil for moisture. Also, apparently the yogurt contains a bleaching agent as well. I just leave it on for a half hour and take it off in the shower. The steam is great for opening up pores. The next day after I wake up I always instantly see results. The mask feels especially good when it's hot out, I should add.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have acne scars, but I don't really care about them... I use proactive right now and I'm so glad the acne is no longer as persistent as it once was.


----------



## julia lloyds (Aug 12, 2013)

*Home remedy for pimple-prone skin*

There are various home remedies to fight from pimple and acne the are:-

LEMON -The acidic property of lemon is very useful in treating acne at home. Lemon cleans dirt on the pores and will harden the sebum. For this a take a slice of lemon and rub it on the affected area and leave it for few hours before rinsing the face with clean water.

TOOTH-PASTE- Take small amount of toothpaste and apply it on acne before going to bed. The toothpaste reduces the swelling and dry out the acne. Within a day or two there will be no acne at all. This is in fact one of the easiest home remedies for acne.

TEA TREE OIL- Another popular natural cure for treating acne is tea tree oil. Tea tree oil acts like an antiseptic and this can help in removing damaged skin cells. When applied on the affected skin, it produces bacteria-fighting cells which help in treating the acne.

FENUGREECK-Fresh fenugreek leaves mixed with water to make a smooth paste. Apply the herbal paste on the affected areas and leave it for about ten to fifteen minutes and then finally wash your face with warm water applies it twice or thrice.

ALOE-VERA JUICE- Aloe Vera juice is helpful in healing the scars caused by acne. Just use the fresh juice from a plant by cutting a leaf from the aloe vera plant and squeezing the gel from the middle.

HONEY-Honey has both antiseptic as well as moisturizing properties and thus when honey is applied on the affected skin for half an hour it makes the acne disappear within a few days. You can also make a face mask by mixing honey and powdered nutmeg in same amount. Apply this mixture on the acne and leave it for half an hour and then wash your face. Use this mask regularly to stop the problem of acne completely.


----------



## reese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

My acne has cleared up because I have cut down from eating friend foods. I still have some acne spots from my younger days but they are also clearing up as well. I have totally cut out drinking sodas and drink plenty of water.


----------



## reese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

reese27 said:


> My acne has cleared up because I have cut down from eating fried foods. I still have some acne spots from my younger days but they are also clearing up as well. I have totally cut out drinking sodas and drink plenty of water.


*correction....Fried food*


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate the acne scars on my face... I want white smooth skin like those typical Asian celebrities D:


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been dealing with acne since age 11. But recently, i've been using raw african black soap and so far it hasn't been giving me any problems; haven't been seeing any bumps except for small blackheads but a facial scrub can fix that. all i'm seeing right now is a lot of acne scars so i'm thinking about buying nadinola fade cream again or buy some retinol.

i'm also taking fish oil and i use aveeno clear complexion moisturizer in the am and usually grapeseed oil in the pm. i might replace the oil with shea or cocoa butter.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

crystaltears said:


> I hate the acne scars on my face... I want white smooth skin like those typical Asian celebrities D:


are you exfoliating and using sunscreen/sunblock?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

BeautifulRuin said:


> are you exfoliating and using sunscreen/sunblock?


well I didn't take better care of my skin during my teen years since I didn't really care about my looks. I use sunscreen for sunny days and sometimes use facial scrubs


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

crystaltears said:


> well I didn't take better care of my skin during my teen years since I didn't really care about my looks. I use sunscreen for sunny days and sometimes use facial scrubs


understandable.

it's good to use sunscreen in the winter or even when its not sunny. how's your skin coming along now?

i'd also suggest taking fish oil pills and wash your face with cold water with your cleanser because it will make your pores appear smaller ; tone with witch hazel.

idk what cleanser you're using, but i'm using a natural soap and it's called african black soap; it's made of cocoa pods, plaintains, water, and palm kernel oil and it's made in ghana..if you find the soap being too much for you, you can buy black soap that has shea butter in it. maybe you'd like to try that if you don't want to clean your skin with harsh chemicals which could probably irritate your acne even more. african black soap is not black, it's brown; so if you decide to buy some, don't get the one that is black because it's altered and it can stain. i will tell you that you get your money's worth; you can get a pound for about 10-12 dollars and it lasts a long time. you just break a little piece off and get to lathering  because it deep cleans your skin, it can dry it so using a light moisturizer is recommended. some use shea butter or raw cocoa butter which can help fade your scars.

i usually get mine from coastalscents.com, but i recently purchased from amazon and i'm thinking about purchasing from buttersnbars.com...if you don't want to buy online, i'm sure you have a african shop in your town.










i hope i helped


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hydrogen peroxide on the face once a day and yogurt masks have helped me.

Also, sleeping more is a big help too.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothing has helped my acne and my oily skin so far.


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, African black soap pretty much saved my skin. Moisturizing properly, using toner, and only using all natural products on my skin has helped so much. Oh yeah, and only drinking water pretty much.

I used to have horrible acne/scars at 16-18 but now You can barely see them.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a light exfoliating cloth for the shower I use moderately each day and diluted amounts of hydrogen peroxide (in moisturiser) which I put on the trouble areas of my face. It used to be a lot worse, but it would be nice to not have to use any kind of product at all to keep the acne away. I do strongly suggest the conservative use of an exfoliating cloth however, but be sure to always clean it after each use.


----------



## birain (Jan 25, 2015)

Do you know home remedies for acne scars source ?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wash face
Eat better - no dairy or greasy foods
For scars you can use lemons to dye them or get an acid peel.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Avoid Dairy and high carbs (both were linked to acne)
Recommend Paulas Choice cleanser, toner and BHA.
Don't let anyone use laser (IPL, Vbeam, etc) on your acne scar.


----------



## MartinaHaindl (Oct 10, 2016)

I use Dermalmd scar serum to diminish my acne scarring. It even worked in fading very old (i.e.,15 years) acne scars I've had. If used immediately, my scars will go away within a week or so. I always have some handy.


----------



## JennelWilson (Feb 22, 2017)

For several months I had two stubborn acne scars on my face that would no go away. For that reason I purchased dermalmd scar serum. Within one week one of the scars is almost completely gone, and the other is slightly less visible. Hopefully this serum will eliminate the other scar completely, but so far so good.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ignoring the two blatant spammers above, I have had pretty good results on my depressed (rolling) scars using the following protocol. (I can't say how much they have improved yet, cos my old photos are locked away from me, yay windows 10 upgrade lol), improvement could be entirely imaginary for all I know though, since the changes have been so gradual.

1. Dermarolling with a 1.5mm dermaroller, once every 4-6 weeks (done this maybe 10 times now) - I have used a 0.2mm stamp on one of my scars, but I wouldn't recommend it (don't do deep dermarolling unless you know what you are doing, it's a risk).
2. Retin a (tretinoin) applied nightly
3. Just started dermarolling with a 0.02 dermaroller every night after the retin a (to aid absorption)
4. Suction with a suction thing the few days after proper dermarolling.

If you have non depressed scars (pigment), retin a is all you need as it rapidly increases skin turnover. If you have depressed scars needling + retin a is the best chance that doesn't cost a **** tonne of money. Retin a + subcision would be my ideal choice (if I had the money for cosmetic procedures). Or subsicion + fillers to basically solve the problem in the short term.

None of the commercially available treatments, or home remedies will do **** for scarring. You are looking at inducing minor trauma (needling) and then trying to induce collagen (vitamin c serum / retin a).


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

The most effective way to get rid of acne scars is laser therapy. I had acne since 18 and have tried thousands natural remedies(soaps, lemon juice, coconut and tree oils etc). Only in 24 hours emergency room, https://frontlineer.com/ the professional doctor suggested me to try laser therapy. And in few sessions I had perfect smooth face.


----------

